
Angry Birds maker predicts the death of console gaming - kylelibra
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/13/angry-birds-console-gaming/
======
anactofgod
People have been predicting the death of console gaming for decades. Console
games were supposed to have been dead in the early 1980s, replaced by the
explosive growth of affordable home computers. Then Nintendo released the NES.

Everything has its place and function. Specialized gaming hardware will likely
outperform general mobile platforms for years to come. I think either our
friends at Rovio expressed a simplistic view of gaming, or the nuances
Vesterbacka and Co. expressed were lost in translation. Or, the author of the
article removed any nuance that was expressed to make his job of writing an
article with a clear theme easier.

------
rhizome
Ooh, I love famous last words, especially when delivered from a totally-not-
self-serving position. Remember when EA bought Pogo and it revolutionized
their business? Me neither.

Mr. Vesterbacka has just received a new chunk of change in the hopes of making
a real go of it in the game software world, of course he's going to try and
hack down the elephant in the room. It's a hallmark of ambitious VC-backed
companies to overreach in a very public way, generating press and announcing
their arrival as a Very Serious Player (Trip Hawkins look out). Let me know
when Rovio starts making Very Small Game Studio dollars and we can start
talking about market power.

Heck, it remains to be seen whether they're even more than a self-duplicating
one-hit Zynga clone. Blah blah blah, now I'm contributing to the publicity.

